# most colourful lizards



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

whats the most colourful lizard available


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Depends what colour you want  theres many


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think beardies come in some pretty morphs. Chameleons are beautiful and uromastyx are pretty with their colour markings. Just gotta see what you can find


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

male collard lizard


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

just in general diffrent colours as in more than one colour in the same animal like veiled chameleons i know there are many morths geckos but what else is there as im new to lizards im sure theres plenty ive not see yet


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

sam bow said:


> male collard lizard
> 
> image


wow thats AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! my oh's collard were never that bright! R.I.P denis


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks sam both nice but hadnt heard of a collared lizard gorgeous animal


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

anyone got any Agama lizards? seen them on google nice looking lizard


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i got a beauty for ya, you want something bright blue with orange, red and white spots, TOKAY GECKO's
















Ginnerone accepts no responsability for loss of fingers


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my Gosh! Stunning tokay! Damn, I have to stop looking at beautiful lizards. Makes me want more...:blush:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Emmy1 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Stunning tokay! Damn, I have to stop looking at beautiful lizards. Makes me want more...:blush:


 lmfao, he's my prize possetion lol, everyone should own a Tokay they're grrrrreat


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

flat rock lizards (Platysaurus intermedius natalensis)

day geckos


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

leos con be very bright oranges or yellows


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

*My babies*

o well these are my proness babys :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Here is my baby boy george but not sure what colour he is as not been told from pet shop but he is amazing in my eyes:2thumb:











and here is my baby girl Tango she is a crawley red rainbow tiger











and here is the pro of all pros, Ruby even thou she is not here with us she is the QUEEN of all colours :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

that tokay is stunning keep em coming guys lol some grt pics


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I'd say day geckos - male lygodactus williamsi, phelsuma klemmeri or standings maybe. There's a thread somewhere on here of some type of agama "spiderman lizard" which is bright red and blue. All fantastic looking creatures.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

scotsmanvic said:


> anyone got any Agama lizards? seen them on google nice looking lizard


I have agama atricollis heres my little man



They colour up better in the wild tho









http://i1.treknature.com/photos/4319/acanthocercus_atricollis.jpg 
These are Agama Agama










Agama Stellio










Agama Mwanzae (flat headed rock agama)










Agamids are an amazing species with lots more than these


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Day Geckos

Google them.
Very colourful and very bright.


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Day Geckos! There are many species of different beautiful colours :no1:

Here is my male Phelsuma Pasteuri:



















and my male Phelsuma Ornata:










Ed :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Im gonna get these guys soon

Phelsuma m. grandis










If you chose geckos visit this guy

GlasgowGecko.co.uk

Hes a member on here glasgowgecko. Spoke to him before he seems pretty good. Has a good reputaion as well


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

just get a bosc & some spraypaints


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Button12 said:


> just get a bosc & some spraypaints


 
:lol2: Could have a different colour for every outfit :Na_Na_Na_Na:




(I do not condon the spray painting of lizards )


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

CrawlingRuby said:


> o well these are my proness babys :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Here is my baby boy george but not sure what colour he is as not been told from pet shop but he is amazing in my eyes:2thumb:
> 
> ...


Jon told me about ruby the other day when i went into his shop. Sad times! She was such a gorgeous beardie. R.I.P Ruby x


----------

